# Golf Cart stops dead



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Hi all*

It would help if you tell us several things:

1) What is the curtis controller part number?
2) What is the problem?
3) Have you checked the manual?


----------



## KevL (May 12, 2012)

I am using a Curtis PMC 1225, it runs along nicely and then throws the brake on, has anyone had similar or any ideas why this might happen?


----------



## KevL (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Hi all*

The controller is a Curtis PMC 1225, the car runs great for about 30 mins and then throws the brake on violently.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Hi all*

3) Have you checked the manual? 

And additionally:
4) What is this installed in? 
5) Where did you buy it?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

try not to double post.... already answering you in another thread about this subject.


----------



## KevL (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Hi all*

Can't find any info regarding this particular problem in the manuals off the internet.
The golf cart belongs to a retired friend of mine, who bought it second hand.
We have fitted the same controller off a different cart to prove whether it was a problem in the wiring or the controller and the fault did not re-occur


----------



## KevL (May 12, 2012)

Sorry about that


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Hi all*

Did you use the same controller in the other cart to see if the problem followed the controller?

Do you have your schematic?


----------



## KevL (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Hi all*

Yes the problem followed the controller, no don't have a schematic drawing, but it wouldn't be difficult to make one if needed


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Hi all*

It's likely programmed incorrectly. Do you have access to a programmer?

It might be hitting low voltage and causing an abrupt cutback.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I have merged your threads as the technical stuff was all in the chit chat thread.

Admin


----------



## KevL (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Woodsmith.
Frodo
I suspect the same but I don't have a programmer and as this is for a one off repair, it is very expensive to buy.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Then you could rent one. I rent them out at $50 for 2 weeks. So does Electric Motorsport and Thunderstruck. Mine is the PC version but I'd recommend a handheld, it's a little easier.


----------



## KevL (May 12, 2012)

That's not too expensive if it solves the problem, but I would need to speak to my friend first, thanks for your help.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

At least you could compare settings inside the two.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. Is the controller really hot after the 30 mins running? Will it run again after a few mins without requiring recharging? Can you get it to run longer if you keep the throttle at <50% max (if possible)?

JR


----------

